# Ridge-Tailed Monitor Skittish And Barely Eating



## 0Kms0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, 

I currently have a set-up with two juvenile Ridge-Tailed Monitors, both 11 weeks old. One has no issues, however the other one is extremely skittish, does not bask, rarely comes out to eat and just sits in her log all day. When I first got her she seemed more eager to eat and come out for feeding but that has changed, she also avoids the other monitor in the enclosure. 

Is there anything I can do to encourage her to eat/bask more or is it just a matter of waiting for her to settle into her new environment?


----------



## Ramy (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm inexperienced with monitors, but is it possible the skittish one is being bullied by the other? It happens in dragons all the time, that one can be intimidated out of eating/basking by the other. If you are able to house them separately, then try that.


----------



## sd1981 (Mar 25, 2014)

As someone who has a few years experience in monitors, I'd suggest separating them as you'll find one eats well and the other gets no food so remains small, skinny and undernourished... They're also naturally skittish as youngsters, so a stressed hatchling who must compete for food will be even more so.
when separating them, ensure that there are plenty of hides in the new enclosure, and a nice hot spot of around 50c+ (that's surface temp, not ambient air temps) and do not remove your monitor from hides, handle as little as possible... You'll find that it will eat if you place food in and walk away and come back later some is gone... Even putting a towel over the front of its enclosure will assist in making it feel more secure...


----------



## jbest (Mar 25, 2014)

i have two in an enclosure and my female is the same but they are full grown i have a smaller more timid male. could i try moving her to his enclosure?


----------



## 0Kms0 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the replies! I've seen the bigger male chase her around the tank before and bite her tail/neck. I thought they might've been playing so didn't think too much of it, but have been keeping a close eye on them. So it is very possible that she is being bullied by her tank mate. 

After they are separated and a bit bigger and older would it be possible to house them together again and see how things go or is it better to keep them housed separately long term?


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 25, 2014)

0Kms0 said:


> Thanks for the replies! I've seen the bigger male chase her around the tank before and bite her tail/neck. I thought they might've been playing so didn't think too much of it, but have been keeping a close eye on them. So it is very possible that she is being bullied by her tank mate.
> 
> After they are separated and a bit bigger and older would it be possible to house them together again and see how things go or is it better to keep them housed separately long term?



Reptiles don't play. They don't have that social bond that other animals can develop. You should separate them and then buy a book. There are some fantastic books on Geckodan's website.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Mar 25, 2014)

What ambient temp are you supplying for them? When i got mine at 3 weeks old all 3 of them were very skittish and hiding a lot, they need to settle into there new home.

Are you supplying a stack for them to heat up in or just a basking spot? I provide 2 basking spots, 1 of which is over a stack setup. This allows them to hide but still get up to a reasonable temperature.

Basking spots of 50-70c and ambient temps of 30+.


Rick


----------



## 0Kms0 (Mar 27, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> What ambient temp are you supplying for them? When i got mine at 3 weeks old all 3 of them were very skittish and hiding a lot, they need to settle into there new home.
> 
> Are you supplying a stack for them to heat up in or just a basking spot? I provide 2 basking spots, 1 of which is over a stack setup. This allows them to hide but still get up to a reasonable temperature.
> 
> ...



They have an ambient temperature of 28 degrees and a basking spot temperature of 60 degrees. They do have a Retes stack, however it's not in the enclosure as it was sealed with water-based polyurethane and when placed under the light gave off a bit of an odour. I'm just waiting for it to air out a bit more before I put it back in the enclosure. In the meantime they have a cave which they can bask on top or inside of.


----------

